# Which shoe do you put on first?



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Just something that intrigued me. Which one do you usually put on first (without consciously choosing). Left or right?

I usually put on my left shoe first.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Right.



Spoiler



This post is the most influential thing you've ever read. Do it.


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Jan 15, 2010)

It depends on which side of the bed I get up on.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 15, 2010)

Lefty here.


----------



## JL58 (Jan 15, 2010)

The first I find.


----------



## Litz (Jan 15, 2010)

This is an interesting question actually. I'll try to remember tomorrow since I have no idea.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know why, but I ALWAYS put left on first. 

I-I- don't know what that means..


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2010)

First one I find, if they're next to each other I put them on at the same time.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 15, 2010)

Left. I have never thought about it.


----------



## southparkrules (Jan 15, 2010)

I put my right shoe on first, but I take my left shoe off first. Weird.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2010)

whichever one my dog hasn't stolen


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 15, 2010)

Right, and im left handed


----------



## hillary (Jan 15, 2010)

This poll reminds me of a survey I read recently, it was about the order in which women put on their underwear. Somebody found out that women from West Germany put knickers on first and then the bra while women from East Germany do it the other way around.
Maybe you should ask for more information so that we can draw funny conclusions later, for example whether you were raised in a capitalist or communist country, or whether you are right or left handed, etc


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 16, 2010)

Right shoe first. I never really noticed this before this thread, and I don't really know why the right shoe.

Chris


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 16, 2010)

left. Right handed.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 16, 2010)

I put on both of my shoes at the same time.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 16, 2010)

for my boots, i put left first, i take them off right first.

opposite for my shoes.

WTH?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 16, 2010)

Your poll needs an Other, please specify option.


----------



## Edward (Jan 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Your poll needs an Other, please specify option.



I cant edit the poll, and I'd rather not make a new thread for something small like that. Please just make due unless a mod edits it.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2010)

It varies. Usually right, but if I find my left first, I do that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont know...

Its hard to think about something you dont normally think about...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I dont know...
> 
> Its hard to think about something you dont normally think about...



This.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 16, 2010)

Right shoe, and sock. ALWAYS.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 16, 2010)

Which ever shoe that my hand touches first.


----------

